#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Έλεγχος αποτελεσμάτων στο SAP2000

## panmyr

Καλημέρα σε όλους . . .

Θέλω να εφαρμόσω την Δυναμική Φασματική ανάλυση με το sap και έχω πάρει το βιβλίο του Αβραμίδη με τα πρότυπα παραδείγματα. Συγκεκριμένα, κοιτάω το παράδειγμα 8, όπου αναφέρεται σε 5 όροφο φορέα, και στην σελίδα 10 που επισυναπτόμενου αρχείου, αναφέρει : 

''Ιδιομορφικές τιμές εντατικών μεγεθών του στύλου C1 στο ισόγειο''

και δίνει κάποιο πίνακα.

τρέχοντας το αρχείο και κοιτώντας τα αποτελέσματα, δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω πως προκύπτουν αυτές οι τιμές.

Κάποια βοήθεια;

Ευχαριστώ

Σας στέλνω και το αρχείο και το παράδειγμα στην παρακάτω διεύθυνση

http://rapidshare.com/files/35181430...radeigma_8.rar

----------


## Evan

το χα ψάξει παλιά και δεν είχα καταλάβει πως βγάζει τα μεγέθη gupta αυτόματα.

----------


## panmyr

Μήπως γνωρίζεις, γιατί στο sap, παρόλο που έχω ορίσει σαν μέθοδο Modal combination CQC ,δεν μου βγάζει στον πίνακα αποτελεσμάτων τους Modal correlation factors;
Μήπως δίνω κάτι λάθος;

----------


## nicolas

Modal correlation factors ? Τι εννοείς ? Τους συντελεστές συμμετοχής των ιδιομορφών ?

----------


## panmyr

Έχω πάρει το παρακάτω κείμενο από το Sap 2000 ANALYSIS REFERENCE, όπου αναφέρει τα αποτελέσματα του Response-Spectrum Analysis Output

Οι συντελεστές συμμετοχής των ιδιομορφών νομίζω αναφέρονται στο Participation factors

Σου στέλνω και το ANALYSIS REFERENCE 

http://rapidshare.com/files/354559844/SapRef1.pdf

----------


## nicolas

Σου παραθέτω απόσπασμα από το κείμενο που ανέβασες.

R E S P O N S E S P E C T R U M M O D A L C O R R E L A T I O N S
 PARTIAL MATRIX SHOWING CORRELATION FACTORS BETWEEN NEARBY MODES
 SPEC 1 ------------------
 MODE I PERIOD I I+1 I+2 I+3 I+4 I+5 I+6 I+7 I+8 I+9
 1 *0.414601 1.000 0.501 0.032*
 2 *0.375298 1.000 0.049*
 3 *0.243572 1.000

*Όπως βλέπεις το μητρώο υπάρχει. Συγκεκριμένα οι συντελεστές συσχέτισης των ιδιομορφών συσχετίζουν την ιδιομορφή Ι με την ιδιομορφή Ι+1. Πάντα με ιδιομορφή ίση η επόμενη από την ίδια δηλαδή.

Έτσι στο παράδειγμα σου η ιδιομορφή 1 συσχετίζεται με την  1 με την μονάδα. Με την 2 συσχετίζεται με συντελεστή 0,501. Με την 3 με 0,032.

Η 2 συσχετίζεται με τον εαυτό της πάλι με 1 και με την 3 με 0,049. Τέλος η 3 δεν συσχετίζεται με κάποια άλλη πέρα από την ίδια με μονάδα προφανώς.

Δες τον ΕΑΚ κεφάλαιο 3 όπου τα εξηγεί καλά και δίνει έναν τύπο για συντελεστές συσχέτισης. (EAK , κεφ 3 , σ. 91-93) http://www.engineering.gr/design/eko...0/chapter3.pdf

----------


## panmyr

Ναι το μητρώο, που έχω ανεβάσει υπάρχει, απλώς δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί στην ανάλυση του φορέα που μελετώ, γιατί δεν υπάρχει ο παραπάνω πίνακας

Σου παραθέτω, το αρχείο *.xls με τα αποτελέσματα ... Απ'ότι βλέπω, στο αρχείο μου δεν υπάρχει πουθενά, αυτός ο πίνακας, οπότε κάτι γίνεται, ή εγώ κάτι λάθος έχω δώσει ...

http://rapidshare.com/files/355228001/sap.rar

Σε ευχαριστώ

----------

